# How many PB members have you met?



## PuritanCovenanter

I just met Bryan Wiley (staythecourse) today while I was in Louisville, Ky. And he asked me how many guys I have met from the PB. 

BTW, Bryan was a great guy. He needs to come up and visit for a weekend. 

I have also met

Richard Barcellos
Ben Duncan
Ruben and Heidi Zartman
Kevin Easterday
Craig French
Jason Goodwin

And a few guys who aren't around any longer. When Andrew Meyers comes back to Indiana I will make it a point to drive where ever he is to meet the Puritanboard Librarian. He is one of my heroes.


----------



## py3ak

You must be feeling better if you headed off to Louisville! Remember, we've got a meeting with Rich coming up.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

Zero. I almost met Nathan Eshelman and I am sure I will in the future.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

py3ak said:


> You must be feeling better if you headed off to Louisville! Remember, we've got a meeting with Rich coming up.



Yeppers. I am feeling better. I had a funeral to attend. A friend's dad died of cancer. So when ya coming over?


----------



## Semper Fidelis

I think I'm going to make all my friends and neighbors members of the PuritanBoard just so I can have the longest list of people I've met.

I'm planning on meeting a number of folks as I drive about 5000 miles from Seattle to SoCal to AZ to Texas to IN to VA this summer.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter

I have met:

Adam King, David Porter, Glenn Ferrell and Don Kistler.

God-willing, I shall meet Martin Foulner this coming Monday when I visit James Dickson Books in Scotland.


----------



## py3ak

PuritanCovenanter said:


> py3ak said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must be feeling better if you headed off to Louisville! Remember, we've got a meeting with Rich coming up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeppers. I am feeling better. I had a funeral to attend. A friend's dad died of cancer. So when ya coming over?
Click to expand...


I'm glad you're feeling better, and sorry it was a funeral that pulled you out of the house. I'll have to get back to you: I'm booked through Monday and waiting to hear on when a new job (I hope) will start.


----------



## Ivan

PuritanCovenanter said:


> When Andrew Meyers comes back to Indiana I will make it a point to drive where ever he is to meet the Puritanboard Librarian. He is one of my heroes.



Andrew! Let me know what route you will be taking if headed west. We may be on vacation in the St. Louis area some time this summer. Like to meet you. Randy as well and a host of PBers.

Of course, I've met BAWB. We have lunch from time to time. Always a very pleasant visit.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Randy and Ivan -- Thanks for your kind words, brothers. I hope to meet you both this side of heaven one day; if not, we will rejoice together in the presence of the Lamb.

I think my count presently stands at 17. 

Rich (SemperFideles)
Jay Sulzmann (jaybird0827)
Beth Sulzmann (Homemaker)
Jessica Myers (HuguenotHelpMeet)
Steve Wamble (street preacher)
Colleen Wamble (Lady Flynt)
John Hill (govols)
Joel (Covenant Joel)
Grace Knox (lv1nothr)
Joe Mangum (Layman Joe)
Kevin Barrow (Catechist)
Diane (Lady Calvinist)
Greg Fox (PresReformed)
Matt Vaughan (Bondman)
Chris Mangum (mangum)
Jeff George (Providenceboard) 
Shanna (MrsHinrichs)

http://www.puritanboard.com/f24/one-pber-can-you-top-18333/


----------



## ADKing

I am steadily climbing...

1. Daniel Ritchie
2. Traci (Augusta)
3. Josiah Lovett (Josiah)
4. Rick Taron
5. Kevin Barrow
6. Carolann Sweeney (Carolann)
7. Jerrold Lewis 
8. Jessica Meyers
(yes, that's right, I was in Warrenton _preaching_ and didn't get to see Andrew) 
9. Grace Knox 
10. Margaret (Galatians 220)
11. Don Kistler
12. Glenn Ferrell
13. Brian Hanley (HanleyBri)
14. Nse Ekpo (Nse007)
15. Robert Paul Wieland (CalvinandHodges)
16. Nathan Eshelman
17. Benjamin Glaser (Backwoods Presbyterian)
18. Robert Brown (DeoOpt)
19. Steve Bradley (ByGraceAlone)
20. David Reese
21 & 22. Jeff and Erin Bartel
23. Scott Cox
24. Mike Arnaud
25. Shawn Anderson
26. Don Partridge
27. R. Martin Snyder
28. John Lanier
29. Nathan Winkley
30. Josh H.


If I have accidentally forgotten someone...I am _very_ sorry, please don't hold it against me


----------



## sastark

Semper Fidelis said:


> I think I'm going to make all my friends and neighbors members of the PuritanBoard just so I can have the longest list of people I've met.
> 
> I'm planning on meeting a number of folks as I drive about 5000 miles from Seattle to SoCal to AZ to Texas to IN to VA this summer.



Rich, where in SoCal will you be? Anywhere in Orange County?

I've been thinking that with all the Southern Californians on this board, we ought to have a Southern California PB meetup.


----------



## blhowes

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> http://www.puritanboard.com/f24/one-pber-can-you-top-18333/


Still 1 (JohnV)


----------



## jawyman

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Randy and Ivan -- Thanks for your kind words, brothers. I hope to meet you both this side of heaven one day; if not, we will rejoice together in the presence of the Lamb.
> 
> I think my count presently stands at 17.
> 
> Rich (SemperFideles)
> Jay Sulzmann (jaybird0827)
> Beth Sulzmann (Homemaker)
> Jessica Myers (HuguenotHelpMeet)
> Steve Wamble (street preacher)
> Colleen Wamble (Lady Flynt)
> John Hill (govols)
> Joel (Covenant Joel)
> Grace Knox (lv1nothr)
> Joe Mangum (Layman Joe)
> Kevin Barrow (Catechist)
> Diane (Lady Calvinist)
> Greg Fox (PresReformed)
> Matt Vaughan (Bondman)
> Chris Mangum (mangum)
> Jeff George (Providenceboard)
> Shanna (MrsHinrichs)
> 
> http://www.puritanboard.com/f24/one-pber-can-you-top-18333/



Andy, I am hurt. We met when you were in Grand Rapids.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

jawyman said:


> Andy, I am hurt. We met when you were in Grand Rapids.



Ouch! I had a feeling I was forgetting something! My sincerest apologies, brother. Your hospitality was so wonderful, and I am hoping to return the favor when you visit this way, dv. It's not much of an honor to be on my list, I am the honoree.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

ADKing said:


> 8. Jessica Meyers
> (yes, that's right, I was in Warrenton _preaching_ and didn't get to see Andrew --but perhaps later this summer...)



I still can't believe I missed seeing you, brother. This summer? That would be wonderful, dv!



> I have accidentally forgotten someone...I am _very_ sorry, please don't hold it against me


----------



## Josiah

Nate Brandel (BladeStunner316)
Adam King (AdKing)

We need more PB'ers in Wa. State


----------



## jawyman

I have met:

Andy Meyers
Bruce Buchanan
Seth Huckstead (PRTS brother)
Nathan Eshelman (PRTS brother)


----------



## jawyman

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> jawyman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Andy, I am hurt. We met when you were in Grand Rapids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch! I had a feeling I was forgetting something! My sincerest apologies, brother. Your hospitality was so wonderful, and I am hoping to return the favor when you visit this way, dv. It's not much of an honor to be on my list, I am the honoree.
Click to expand...


I forgive you my brother in Christ.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

sastark said:


> Semper Fidelis said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm going to make all my friends and neighbors members of the PuritanBoard just so I can have the longest list of people I've met.
> 
> I'm planning on meeting a number of folks as I drive about 5000 miles from Seattle to SoCal to AZ to Texas to IN to VA this summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rich, where in SoCal will you be? Anywhere in Orange County?
> 
> I've been thinking that with all the Southern Californians on this board, we ought to have a Southern California PB meetup.
Click to expand...


I'll be in Temecula a few days. I'm trying to have dinner again with Scott Clark and Mike Horton while there. I'll only be there for about 4 days though.


----------



## staythecourse

> I just met Bryan Wiley (staythecourse) today while I was in Louisville, Ky. And he asked me how many guys I have met from the PB.
> 
> BTW, Bryan was a great guy. He needs to come up and visit for a weekend.
> 
> I have also met
> 
> Richard Barcellos
> Ben Duncan
> Ruben and Heidi Zartman
> Kevin Easterday
> Craig French
> Jason Goodwin



Thanks Randy. I was wondering who had the honor of meeting you! Thanks for the KFC, the books, the new watch, house slippers, and the tickets to Bermuda. PB has some pretty cool people.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

staythecourse said:


> Thanks Randy. I was wondering who had the honor of meeting you! Thanks for the KFC, the books, the new watch, house slippers, and the tickets to Bermuda. PB has some pretty cool people.



You're silly and your welcome.

Hope to see ya soon Bryan. Be Encouraged Brother.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon

None


----------



## Barnpreacher

Semper Fidelis said:


> I'll be in Temecula a few days. I'm trying to have dinner again with Scott Clark and Mike Horton while there. I'll only be there for about 4 days though.



Name dropper. 

I saw Kerry Gilliard (BlackCalvinist) at the T4G conference in April, but didn't get a chance to speak to him. Knew him by the dreds from his avatar. 

I was at Saint Andrew's Chapel the same week that Sean Caouette (caoclan) was, but didn't know it.

So even though I've been in the presence of two PB members, I haven't met any in person.


----------



## Pilgrim

blhowes said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.puritanboard.com/f24/one-pber-can-you-top-18333/
> 
> 
> 
> Still 1 (JohnV)
Click to expand...


Too bad we weren't able to meet up when you were in Louisiana about a year ago.


----------



## Pilgrim

The majority of people I've met up with from the PB are no longer active here for various reasons. (Is that just a strange coincidence? ) Andrew Barnes and Jacob Aitken are the only ones who are still active who I can think of off the top of my head, and I knew Jacob before I joined here. I also saw Ken Pierce at the Men's Rally at First Presbyterian in Jackson this year but didn't have the opportunity to meet him.


----------



## Benjamin

I have not met any of the Puritans on this board. I am from South Africa, and it seems like most of you guyz are from America...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Benjamin said:


> I have not met any of the Puritans on this board. I am from South Africa, and it seems like most of you guyz are from America...



There is at least one other member from SA: Shane Gravett


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih

Being from New Zealand I can't say I have met anyone.


----------



## Tim

Benjamin said:


> I have not met any of the Puritans on this board. I am from South Africa, and it seems like most of you guyz are from America...



Well, now, we will have to change that! See my private message.


----------



## Ivan

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Randy and Ivan -- Thanks for your kind words, brothers. I hope to meet you both this side of heaven one day; if not, *we will rejoice together in the presence of the Lamb*.



Oh! What an amazing day that will be!!


----------



## Ivan

Tim said:


> Benjamin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have not met any of the Puritans on this board. I am from South Africa, and it seems like most of you guyz are from America...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, now, we will have to change that! See my private message.
Click to expand...


What a small world it is!


----------



## jaybird0827

Met in Person -

1. Beth Sulzmann ... Homemaker (my wife)
2. Rick Taron ... RTaron
3. Andrew Myers ... VirginiaHuguenot
4. Jessica Myers ... HuguenotHelpMeet
5. Greg Fox ... PresReformed
6 Jeff George ... providenceboard
7. Kevin Barrow ... Catechist
8. Chris Mangum ... mangum
9. Joe Mangum ... Layman Joe
10. Matt Vaughan ... Bondman
11. Grace Knox ... lv1nothr
12. Christopher Blum ... Me Died Blue
13. Tom McArdle ... gravertom
14. Nick Napier ... nicnap

By phone -
Scott Hooker ... Theoretical

I keep a copy of this on my blog ... just for this recurring thread.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter

Semper Fidelis said:


> I think I'm going to make all my friends and neighbors members of the PuritanBoard just so I can have the longest list of people I've met.
> 
> I'm planning on meeting a number of folks as I drive about 5000 miles from Seattle to SoCal to AZ to Texas to IN to VA this summer.



5000 miles is about 6 months mileage for the average person in Northern Ireland; America is so big it scares me.


----------



## Ivan

Semper Fidelis said:


> I'm planning on meeting a number of folks as I drive about 5000 miles from Seattle to SoCal to AZ to Texas to IN to VA this summer.



Are you coming through St. Louis, Rich? And if so, when?


----------



## LadyFlynt

12


----------



## blhowes

Pilgrim said:


> Too bad we weren't able to meet up when you were in Louisiana about a year ago.


Yeah, that would have been nice.


----------



## Augusta

I have met:

Richard Zuelch/Bookslover

Adam King/ADKing

Grace Knox/lv1nothr-via phone

Donald Jacobs/MrMerlin777

Nse Ekpo/Nse007

I almost met Josiah but was too busy at the book table at the Conference at LOPC last April. I hopefully will have the pleasure to meet Rich and his family and others when they are in Seattle starting their L.'s Across America Tour.


----------



## KMK

Don Lowe (Elnwood)
Dennis McFadden


----------



## xint

Two that I know of  
1. Joshua (yesterday)
2. John Lofton (a few years ago)


----------



## Puritan Sailor

I think I'm up to 16 now. 

Hope to possibly meet more of you Seattle area folks. We'll be in town the end of July visiting family.


----------



## kvanlaan

Two in person, two by phone.

Mary van der Kooi (met in Addis Ababa, Ehtiopia)
Duncan (met in Guangzhou, PRC)
Bob V (by phone)

I also spoke to Randy Snyder by phone, but it was no more than about a minute, so I don't know that that counts!

These are very cool people, by the way. Amazing the sort of folks you find on the PB.


----------



## BobVigneault

When you get back to Canada, we'll have to try and meet somewhere in the middle Kevin.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

I really need to update my list. The count is now 23.

Rich (SemperFideles)
Jay Sulzmann (jaybird0827)
Beth Sulzmann (Homemaker)
Jessica Myers (HuguenotHelpMeet)
Steve Wamble (street preacher)
Colleen Wamble (Lady Flynt)
John Hill (govols)
Joel (Covenant Joel)
Grace Knox (lv1nothr)
Joe Mangum (Layman Joe)
Kevin Barrow (Catechist)
Diane (Lady Calvinist)
Greg Fox (PresReformed)
Matt Vaughan (Bondman)
Chris Mangum (mangum)
Jeff George (Providenceboard) 
Shanna (MrsHinrichs)
Jeff Wyman (jawyman)
Kent Butterfield (kent)
Steve Bradley (bygracealone)
Doug Comin (dcomin)
Timothy Merkel (x.spasitel)
Bob Hendry (bhendry)


----------



## kvanlaan

Bob, I can't wait. Our vacations will be confined to road trips for the next 20 years or so, so getting together half way will be a major highlight!


----------



## Galatians220

Thanks for this update.

I've met three in person: Rev. King, Nathan Eshelman (prayers for him today as he is ordained) and Nate Lanning. Have spoken with another on the phone.

Was pleased to meet each of you; hoped to have met more.

Margaret


----------



## Ex Nihilo

I randomly met Scott Hooker (Theoretical) at an all-night cafe in Dallas back in October.


----------



## Theognome

Just Rich (Semper Fidelis), and that was long before either of us were part of this board.

Theognome


----------



## Pilgrim

Here's what I can remember for now. 

1. Fred Greco--Houston 2008
2 J.D. Longmire--Mobile 2007 and FPC Jackson Men's Rally 2008 
3. Lawrence Underwood--Mobile 2007
4. Jacob Aitken (Ivanhoe)--used to belong to the same church
5. Evie B. (Ex Nihilo)--used to belong to the same church
6. Michael Butterfield-- FPC Jackson Men's Rally 2008
7. Andrew Barnes (Romans 922)-- FPC Jackson Men's Rally 2008

I saw Ken Pierce when he prayed at the 2008 Men's Rally at First Pres. in Jackson but I was not able to meet him amidst the throng there who came to hear Al Mohler. Were there any other PBers there that evening? 

It's possible that I may have met some old members who stopped contributing years ago or who joined but never posted. 

I hope to meet Pergy if he heads down this way later this year. 

Mods: Should this be in General discussions, or perhaps Reformed Connections?


----------



## Scottish Lass

Okay, Marrow Man and I are married, so I doubt that counts. I've met Bryan Wiley (StaytheCourse) and I already knew Kevin Carroll and I met Gloria a few months ago while visiting her church. I have also met Benjamin Glaser/Backwoods Presbyterian when he was in town a while back. I think I"m forgetting someone, though--please forgive me!

Good grief--I forgot several, though the first three aren't regular posters: Brian Dempsey, Mark Wright (my former pastor), Robert Truelove (visited his church for a few months), and Jonathan Clemens, whom we've had the pleasure to host in our home.


----------



## OPC'n

I haven't met anyone even though there are a number of PB'ers that live close to me! Really should resolve that sometime. Anyway, if any of you come through WI let me know we've got room and I'd love to meet you all!


----------



## PresbyDane

Only JD longmire, you all need to come to Denmark and visit me


----------



## charliejunfan

and Simply Nikki (who is now my fiance !)


----------



## Marrow Man

OK, here's the best I can remember:

1) Anna P. (Scottish Lass -- the missus)
2) Benjamin Glaser (Backwoods Presbyterian)
3) Gloria (I actually taught her husband Warren when I was a Geometry teacher back in the day)
4) Kevin.Carroll (old ARP buddy)
5) Brian Dempsey (Reformed Christian)
6) Robert Truelove (I briefly attended the church where Robert is the pastor and Brian is an elder)
7) Mark Wright (markarp)
8) Jonathan Clemens (Theocraticmonarchist)
9) Bryan Wiley (staythecourse)

I think that's everyone -- hope I haven't forgotten anyone. I was hoping for an even 10.


----------



## steven-nemes

If you are ever in the Phoenix, Arizona area...


----------



## ReformedChapin

None, although I have seen Scott Clark in Christ Reformed's the Academy which I attend every friday.


----------



## Michael Doyle

As I am new here, I have met none yet am close to a couple including Bawb(BobVigneault) It would be a pleasure as I am thoroughly hooked to the board.
I was wondering if anyone had intentions of attending any conferences this year. I am looking into going to Grand Rapids MI for Right with God:The Doctrine of Justification?

PCRT 2009 - Alliance of Confessing Evangelicals, Inc


----------



## Theogenes

I met Backwoods Presbyterian (Benjamin Glaser) when he came out to candidate for a call to our church. He stayed at our house. Benjamin is a fine young man and it was a pleasure to spend some time with him and I look forward to him being out pastor.
Any other PBers want to take a trip to Northern North Dakota to experience one of the last frontiers, c'mon up. We'd be thrilled to have you! 
Jim


----------



## ADKing

Martin Marsh said:


> Only JD longmire, you all need to come to Denmark and visit me



I would love to do that some day, brother.


----------



## AThornquist

The only other PB member I've met is not active and didn't spend much time here; his name is Hugh McCann, a youth minister in Santa Rosa, CA.


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy

I've met only 3: DMcFadden, R. Scott Clark, and Mark MacVey.


----------



## Theoretical

I've met 7.

Rev. Todd Ruddell
Chris Coldwell
Josh H.
Joshua Casey
Evie B.
Rich

For the 7th, I think Noah Ruddell has an account, so I've met him too.
Over IM, I've talked to a bunch, and over the phone a few.


----------



## DMcFadden

Yeah, but how many of you have been to a conference with Calvinist Cowboy last month where Scott Clark spoke, heard Nathan Eshelman preach (a couple of months back), or see Nate get ordained with a cool sermon by Joel Beeke (today)? Huh? Top that!


----------



## Curt

DMcFadden said:


> Yeah, but how many of you have been to a conference with Calvinist Cowboy last month where Scott Clark spoke, heard Nathan Eshelman preach (a couple of months back), or see Nate get ordained with a cool sermon by Joel Beeke (today)? Huh? Top that!



I can top that! I met Fred T. Greco at the Ligonier Pastors Conference.


----------



## Ivan

HA!! Bawb and Sam Adams! Bawb imbibed. So far.


----------



## DMcFadden

Curt said:


> DMcFadden said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but how many of you have been to a conference with Calvinist Cowboy last month where Scott Clark spoke, heard Nathan Eshelman preach (a couple of months back), or see Nate get ordained with a cool sermon by Joel Beeke (today)? Huh? Top that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can top that! I met Fred T. Greco at the Ligonier Pastors Conference.
Click to expand...


*Yikes! Fred Greco?!? Not. Not. Not.*






*I'm not worthy! I'm not worthy!*


----------



## brymaes

None so far, but I will be spending time with former member biblelighthouse in a couple of weeks.


----------



## OPC'n

DMcFadden said:


> Curt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DMcFadden said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but how many of you have been to a conference with Calvinist Cowboy last month where Scott Clark spoke, heard Nathan Eshelman preach (a couple of months back), or see Nate get ordained with a cool sermon by Joel Beeke (today)? Huh? Top that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can top that! I met Fred T. Greco at the Ligonier Pastors Conference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Yikes! Fred Greco?!? Not. Not. Not.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm not worthy! I'm not worthy!*
Click to expand...


----------



## john_Mark

Five, as I recall.

Sosipater
DTK
GoVols
DrOakley
B.J.


----------



## JBaldwin

In real life? 

1- Mark Wright (Markarp--I don't think he's a member anymore)

Anyone else out there ever met me?


----------



## Brian Withnell

Hmmm.... I'm not sure if I've met more than one.

jwithnell (my wife)


----------



## Marrow Man

JBaldwin said:


> In real life?
> 
> 1- Mark Wright (Markarp--I don't think he's a member anymore)
> 
> Anyone else out there ever met me?



JBaldwin, Mark was my pastor while I was in seminary!


----------



## brianeschen

I'm a short timer but have met TimV and enjoyed his honey.

I know this doesn't count, but I distinctly remember Greenbaggins from my first ever General Assembly this last year as the energetic man I sat several rows behind. I will never forget it. I recognized him immediately when I joined up.


----------



## Marrow Man

brianeschen said:


> I'm a short timer but have met TimV and enjoyed his honey.



OK, it's late, but when I first read that, I thought you were speaking of Tim V's wife in a slightly inappropriate manner.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Zero. I almost met Nathan Eshelman and I am sure I will in the future.



Well since then June 11th when I posted the above..

Marrow Man and Scottish Lass at a nice Cafe in Louisville, KY.

Nathan Eshelman and Adam King at the 2008 RPCNA Synod.

Theogenes when I went and candidated at his church in December. 

Sure I will meet more in the future.


----------



## Timothy William

I haven't met any. As far as I know, there are no PBers within 200 miles of me. One of these years I intend to go on a trip to the US and Canada, to meet some relatives and some of the people I have know through internet discussion boards.


----------



## JBaldwin

Marrow Man said:


> JBaldwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> In real life?
> 
> 1- Mark Wright (Markarp--I don't think he's a member anymore)
> 
> Anyone else out there ever met me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBaldwin, Mark was my pastor while I was in seminary!
Click to expand...


Hey, I think we've met! I was helping out with the music in Mark's church a year or so ago.


----------



## Scottish Lass

JBaldwin,
Tim and I have been pretty rare attenders since he graduated from seminary in 2004 and started pastoring. We are there a couple times a year and have been there when they had a few different pianists.


----------



## LawrenceU

I've met:

Chris Poe
J.D. Longmire

I've talked on the phone with several members over the years.


----------



## JBaldwin

Scottish Lass said:


> JBaldwin,
> Tim and I have been pretty rare attenders since he graduated from seminary in 2004 and started pastoring. We are there a couple times a year and have been there when they had a few different pianists.



Anna, 

I'm sure we've met now. I go by a different name on here than my real name, which is why you don't recognize me. I met you and Tim at a dinner after church just before you took off for Louisville.


----------



## etexas

I am SUPPOSED to meet Fred!!! We have a mutual friend in town (a PCA Pastor) he is always busy! Man, quit "copping!"  HOW busy can you be in Katy!?!? Throwing hammers at squirrels from the front "stoop"????? Get up here!


----------



## Theognome

I haven't met TimV, but I spoke to him recently on the phone. I had a hard time hearing him, as there was a strange buzzing on the line.

Theognome


----------



## Marrow Man

JBaldwin said:


> Scottish Lass said:
> 
> 
> 
> JBaldwin,
> Tim and I have been pretty rare attenders since he graduated from seminary in 2004 and started pastoring. We are there a couple times a year and have been there when they had a few different pianists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anna,
> 
> I'm sure we've met now. I go by a different name on here than my real name, which is why you don't recognize me. I met you and Tim at a dinner after church just before you took off for Louisville.
Click to expand...


Ah, so another PBer I've met. That's an even 10!!!


----------



## Scottish Lass

JBaldwin said:


> Scottish Lass said:
> 
> 
> 
> JBaldwin,
> Tim and I have been pretty rare attenders since he graduated from seminary in 2004 and started pastoring. We are there a couple times a year and have been there when they had a few different pianists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anna,
> 
> I'm sure we've met now. I go by a different name on here than my real name, which is why you don't recognize me. I met you and Tim at a dinner after church just before you took off for Louisville.
Click to expand...



Yup, we had lunch together at the Eils' home! How cool!


----------



## etexas

I have not met any, they are ashamed to be seen with PB "Token" Anglican. It is very sad.


----------



## Rich Koster

2 that I know of......others may be hiding behind aliases.


----------



## Marrow Man

etexas said:


> I have not met any, they are ashamed to be seen with PB "Token" Anglican. It is very sad.



Dude, about the time you appeared, our other "token Anglican" Jon Lake went away. Coincidence? Or are you and "Mr. Monk" one and the same?


----------



## Theognome

Marrow Man said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have not met any, they are ashamed to be seen with PB "Token" Anglican. It is very sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, about the time you appeared, our other "token Anglican" Jon Lake went away. Coincidence? Or are you and "Mr. Monk" one and the same?
Click to expand...


Hear hear! I notice a similarity of silliness between the 'two'...

Theognome


----------



## Ivan




----------



## Mindaboo

I have only met Brad, my husband. We live within driving distance of a lot of PBers but never met them. I am hoping to meet he beholds soon. 

I almost forgot, Brad says I met Fred Greco years ago, I honestly don't remember. Sorry Fred! I do feel like I know him, we have mutual friends.


----------



## fredtgreco

Mindaboo said:


> I have only met Brad, my husband. We live within driving distance of a lot of PBers but never met them. I am hoping to meet he beholds soon.
> 
> I almost forgot, Brad says I met Fred Greco years ago, I honestly don't remember. Sorry Fred! I do feel like I know him, we have mutual friends.




Mindy, that's fine - it was years ago, and only brief, and a "lifetime ago" for me. We were living in Ohio, back when I was a lawyer, visiting friends in VA, and I _think_ we only had two kids then.


----------



## Mindaboo

If it is the time frame Brad says it is then we had just had our second baby in a years time, I wasn't functioning all that well then I was just a little overwhelmed.

Maybe, just maybe we'll get to Texas. As the Lord wills. There is always heaven.


----------



## etexas

Marrow Man said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have not met any, they are ashamed to be seen with PB "Token" Anglican. It is very sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, about the time you appeared, our other "token Anglican" Jon Lake went away. Coincidence? Or are you and "Mr. Monk" one and the same?
Click to expand...

I know Jon, not well, he ATTENDED my church briefly I did in point of fact refer him to PB..... (He is also almost full blooded Cherokee on his fathers side and French on his mothers...and is a number of years older) I am of German-Irish stock. Sorry.


----------



## Marrow Man

etexas said:


> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> etexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have not met any, they are ashamed to be seen with PB "Token" Anglican. It is very sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, about the time you appeared, our other "token Anglican" Jon Lake went away. Coincidence? Or are you and "Mr. Monk" one and the same?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know Jon, not well, he ATTENDED my church briefly I did in point of fact refer him to PB..... (He is also almost full blooded Cherokee on his fathers side and French on his mothers...and is a number of years older) I am of German-Irish stock. Sorry.
Click to expand...


Sure...


----------



## etexas

Marrow Man said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, about the time you appeared, our other "token Anglican" Jon Lake went away. Coincidence? Or are you and "Mr. Monk" one and the same?
> 
> 
> 
> I know Jon, not well, he ATTENDED my church briefly I did in point of fact refer him to PB..... (He is also almost full blooded Cherokee on his fathers side and French on his mothers...and is a number of years older) I am of German-Irish stock. Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure...
Click to expand...

 Hey....If Jon agrees and you want a DNA test AND are willing to pay for it I am game!


----------



## No Longer A Libertine

fredtgreco said:


> Mindaboo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have only met Brad, my husband. We live within driving distance of a lot of PBers but never met them. I am hoping to meet he beholds soon.
> 
> I almost forgot, Brad says I met Fred Greco years ago, I honestly don't remember. Sorry Fred! I do feel like I know him, we have mutual friends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindy, that's fine - it was years ago, and only brief, and a "lifetime ago" for me. We were living in Ohio, back when I was a lawyer, visiting friends in VA, and I _think_ we only had two kids then.
Click to expand...

I met fred friday so mark me down for one.


----------



## Marrow Man

etexas said:


> Hey....If Jon agrees and you want a DNA test AND are willing to pay for it I am game!



Hey, it might take Mr. Monk to figure out this little mystery. And speaking of mysteries... Do you like Mystery Science Theater 3000?!?


----------



## etexas

Marrow Man said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey....If Jon agrees and you want a DNA test AND are willing to pay for it I am game!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, it might take Mr. Monk to figure out this little mystery. And speaking of mysteries... Do you like Mystery Science Theater 3000?!?
Click to expand...

Love it, have not watched it in years! I DID see where Jon posted about some DVD box set..........THAT sounds cool!


----------



## Marrow Man

Ha! That's proof! You are the same!

BTW, loved MST3K too, but I liked the original guy not the later one...


----------



## DMcFadden

etexas said:


> I have not met any, they are ashamed to be seen with PB *"Token"* Anglican. It is very sad.



Max, there is a world of difference between being a "token" and being the "dregs." 


[Or, maybe you would prefer to classify yourself as the "firstfruits," the "monogenes," the "protótokos" or some such term? Mr. Obama has found that he does not get as much traction as hoped for out of the term "the chosen"]


----------



## etexas

Marrow Man said:


> Ha! That's proof! You are the same!
> 
> BTW, loved MST3K too, but I liked the original guy not the later one...


LOL, yes this is proof! Jon and I are the ONLY humans who like MST!  AND I can transform myself from a 5'8 38 year old into a tall gray haired 50 something year old. I will make Jon blush in case he reads this, I am a Texas Land-Man who dropped out of college after my first year, JON....I know went to Boston College....and......Georgetown and further studies at UT Austin.....those are just what I know of him also he was too humble to say it but he ran a "gifted" program at 2 exclusive schools....I am not as smart as that guy!!!!!! Thanks for the compliment! Compliment to me I guess, perhaps not to the brilliant Lake.

-----Added 2/21/2009 at 05:32:55 EST-----



DMcFadden said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have not met any, they are ashamed to be seen with PB *"Token"* Anglican. It is very sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Max, there is a world of difference between being a "token" and being the "dregs."
> 
> 
> [Or, maybe you would prefer to classify yourself as the "firstfruits," the "monogenes," the "protótokos" or some such term? Mr. Obama has found that he does not get as much traction as hoped for out of the term "the chosen"]
Click to expand...

DENNIS, are you saying you would hang out with me and admit it on PB!!!!!!! COME on down Brother!


----------



## Mushroom

I had stayed out of this thread because I had the idea that I hadn't ever met any PB members until Mindy reminded me of Fred. How'd I forget that? Oh well, I'll be 50 this year, so I'll use that as an excuse. And the fact that it was 10 years ago or so.

So I do have one checkmark in the book. There's plenty of you within driving distance, maybe one day we'll have to do a get-together. Or maybe I'll come sneak into the back of your Church (I am Presbyterian after all), and freak you out by loudly introducing myself in the receiving line afterward. 

If you see a guy looking like this, you might want to slide out the side door:









Bet some of you'll be looking around nervously after worship this Sunday.


----------



## Marrow Man

All I gots to say is that my new goal in life is getting to meet etexas *and* Jon Lake in the same room at the same time, preferably while watching the MST3K boxed set!


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy

Met CharlieJ, Nicap, and Redeemed & Reformed while visiting GPTS.


----------



## Nate

I've met Galations220 and CatechumenPatrick.


----------



## etexas

Marrow Man said:


> All I gots to say is that my new goal in life is getting to meet etexas *and* Jon Lake in the same room at the same time, preferably while watching the MST3K boxed set!


You spring for plane tickets to NM and I'm there.


----------



## ww

Javajedi (Dave Hall) Austin, Tx.


----------



## etexas

Well Fred keeps saying he is coming.....I have spoken on the phone to a number of PB folk.


----------



## Notthemama1984

zero


----------



## AThornquist

Only one that I can think of, Carina Lockwood (Queen Esther). We went to the same church for a short time before I moved but my dad's side of the family is still there. Sad thing is we only said "hi" a couple of times.


----------



## Michael

My wife joined the Puritan Board a couple months ago. I see her a lot.

Other than that, my pastors Robert Truelove and Brian Dempsey have been on the board in the past. Another is Ronnie Brown who is a ruling elder at my previous church. 

And I've talked to Ivan on the phone, which is equivalent to meeting ten PB Juniors face to face.


----------



## Ivan

Michael Turner said:


> And I've talked to Ivan on the phone, which is equivalent to meeting ten PB Juniors face to face.



Really?! Maybe I should become a telemarketer!  Thanks, Michael.

BTW, I increased by meeting PB members from one to five in one evening. It was a good evening. PB members rock!


----------



## Andres

Chaplainintraining said:


> zero


 
brother, Imma come visit you. Do you ever make it to the DFW area? What about Austin or San Antonio areas? I frequent those places most other than home sweet home, Abilene. I have to admit that Houston is rarely traveled for me.


----------



## Ivan

Ivan said:


> Michael Turner said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I've talked to Ivan on the phone, which is equivalent to meeting ten PB Juniors face to face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?! Maybe I should become a telemarketer!  Thanks, Michael.
> 
> BTW, I increased by meeting PB members from one to five in one evening. It was a good evening. PB members rock!
Click to expand...


Oh, and of course I spoke to Michael on the phone and Randy too. It seems I might have spoken to one or two others as well. BTW, my wife and I will go on vacation some time this summer. We made be close to more PB members and wouldn't mind breaking bread.


----------



## BobVigneault

Jim Jarantowski
Ivan Schoen
Sarah Jones
Nikki Edmond
Todd Peddler
Shawn Lynes
Joe Ringling
Mike Doyle
Ben Maas
Casey Bassette
Jennifer Bassette
Shawna L
Brian Eddinger


----------



## David

I haven't met anybody yet, but if I ever visit Rockhampton on a Sunday, I'd love to Attend Matthew Winzer's (armourbearer) church. We don't live too far apart.


----------



## Ivan

Oh dear, I forgot I have met Todd Peddler. He even attended my church (with Bob). Apologies, Todd.


----------



## toddpedlar

Ivan said:


> Oh dear, I forgot I have met Todd Peddler. He even attended my church (with Bob). Apologies, Todd.


 
It's okay, Ivan - really  I think there's even a picture out there somewhere to prove it


----------



## Ne Oublie

Blue Tick 
soonerborn
Rev. Todd Ruddel
markkollerl
Joshua
Brian Dempsey
Robert Truelove

I hope this list gets longer, as all here would be a blessing to meet!


----------



## Herald

Josh, *sniff*, you forgot me.


----------



## Christusregnat

1. Adam's Eve (my dearest; I met her in 2004, and since 2005, we've been seeing a lot of each other).
2. Brian Eschen
3. Hokie Airman
4. Steven Loomis
5. TimV
6. Southern Twang
7. Reformed City Rollers

Dream members to meet:

1. R. Andrew; one of these days when were back in Virginny; didn't work out last time!
2. Theognome; well, not really, but it sounded good
3. Backwoods Presbyterian: he's my hero!
4. Ben Maas; cuz his name is so cool: "quieres un taco?" "ben mas por favor!"
5. etex: need I say more?
6. Fred T. Greco; cuz he's cool like dat


----------



## Adam's Eve

I was gonna say that my list is the same as my hubby's... but then I remembered a few that I'd met before meeting him:

So here's the original list: 

1. Christusregnat (my dearest; I met him in 2004, and since 2005, we've been seeing a lot of each other).
2. Brian Eschen
3. Hokie Airman
4. Steven Loomis
5. TimV
6. Southern Twang

And to add to that:

7. Glenn Ferrell
8. Wayne Whitmer
and maybe 9. Curt Lovelace, if he has a daughter named Jenna...


----------



## jogri17

I have met Chris at PUritan Reformed Theological Seminray and Joy in Wheaton, IL.


----------



## jandrusk

Sorry, I"m stuck in this hole called Cleveland. Since I am predominately WASP and have a love of rugby, I may want to visit Mr. Ritchie in the emerald isle to see some good old rugby and football along with some Guinness.


----------



## Peairtach

Zilch.


----------



## jambo

Not enough, in fact none. But one day in glory I will meet you all.


----------



## Scottish Lass

Our paths nearly crossed, Josh---we worked with Kevin Carroll during Katrina's aftermath driving supplies down to an ARP church on the coast.


----------



## Constantlyreforming

notta one.


----------



## Somerset

Ian Thompson (Liverpool)
Craig Scott (Glasgow)

If I'm ever in NI, I'll try to get to Lambeg - assuming that the drum is the same spelling.


----------



## Andres

I believe I'm up to 6. 

Steve (Mephibosheth)
Miller (Miller)
Scott (Theoretical)
Boliver (Chaplinintraining)
Leah (William The Baptist)
Todd (Tbordow)


----------



## Scottish Lass

These are the folks I can remember. Forgive me (and correct me!) if I've left anyone off:


A Mere Housewife (visited Louisville)
Austinww (visited Midlane Park/Louisville) 
Backwoods Presbyterian 
Glenn Ferrell (met while he was traveling) 
Gloria (visited her church) 
Houchens (best friend/attends Midlane Park) 
Idelette (when we were in NC last summer) 
Jbaldwin (met pre-PB at a common church) 
Kevin Carroll (pre-PB) 
Louis_jp (married to Houchens, elder at Midlane Park) 
MarieP (from before the PB and again at her church) 
MarkARP (pre-PB) 
Marrow Man (my beloved) 
Puritan Covenanter (in Louisville) and his beloved, Julie, whose screen name I can't remember! 
Py3ak (visited Louisville) 
RBCBob (at his church here in town) 
Reformed Christian (at his church, pre-PB) 
Robert Truelove (at his church, pre-PB) 
SolaScriptura (visited Louisville spring 2009) 
StaytheCourse (at his church) 
TheocraticMonarchist (visited Midlane Park ARP)


----------



## Zach

I got to meet Joe (jogri17) at the OPC's Presbytery of Central Pennsylvania meeting just last week and he was the first brother or sister from the PB I met.


----------



## Peairtach

None.

Some of you seem to be interesting brothers and characters.


----------



## Wayne

I'm still working on the first handful or so. John Schultz kindly paid a visit to the Historical Center last October. Met Bill Brown and Rich at GA.
Talked with Randy on the phone once. Does that count?


----------



## Wayne

I'm still working on the first handful or so. John Schultz kindly paid a visit to the Historical Center last October. Met Bill Brown and Rich at GA. See Greco & Keister annually at most GA's.
Talked with Randy on the phone once. Does that count?


----------



## Pergamum

I am travelling through the US in the fall of 2014, Lord willing, and hope to meet some of y'all.


----------



## Brother John

Three I know of...


----------



## Brother John

Three I know of...


----------



## Tim

Pergamum said:


> I am travelling through the US in the fall of 2014, Lord willing, and hope to meet some of y'all.



Pergs, where is your home base in the US?


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt

Three that I know of.

Brian Dempsey
Robert Truelove
Michael Turner


----------



## Pergamum

Tim said:


> Pergamum said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am travelling through the US in the fall of 2014, Lord willing, and hope to meet some of y'all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pergs, where is your home base in the US?
Click to expand...


Saint Louis. But we plan to make a trip to the NE (Maine, etc) through the South, and also to the American SW and California. I better start saving gas money now I suppose.


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt

Coming through Atlanta at all?


----------



## au5t1n

> 35. Austin Williamson - (austinww) - Dallas, 2012



I was there January 7-9, 2012, good sir!

I have met in person:

Rev. Tim Phillips (Marrow Man) -- when I visited Louisville and Midlane Park ARP, January 2011
Anna Phillips (Scottish Lass) -- same visit
Louis DiBiase (louis_jp) -- same visit
Melissa DiBiase (Houchens) -- same visit
Rev. Mark Koller (markkoller) -- my pastor
Rev. Todd Ruddell (also on my church's Session)
Jym Evans (Iakobos_1071) -- has visited my church a couple times
Josh H.

And I've had a lot of edifying email exchanges and a few phone calls with Mindy (Mindaboo).


----------



## au5t1n

> And?



That, sir, is an abuse of your Administrative privileges!


----------



## Bethel

None so far. It has never crossed my mind that I might meet some of you. I think I need to get out of the house more often...


----------



## Pergamum

O'GodHowGreatThouArt said:


> Coming through Atlanta at all?



Bryan,

If that was directed towards me, yes, we will be visiting Rockdale Community Church in Conyers, GA.


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt

If you're heading through South Carolina to get there, you'll be driving within 3 miles of my house. Maybe we can meet for coffee somewhere?


----------



## Pergamum

O'GodHowGreatThouArt said:


> If you're heading through South Carolina to get there, you'll be driving within 3 miles of my house. Maybe we can meet for coffee somewhere?



Ok, you're on. I usually visit the Atlanta area after visiting the Richmond, VA area (Mechanicsville, VA, Pastor Ron Staley's fine church)..which takes me through your region.


----------



## TexanRose

My brother, brother-in-law, and dad are on the PB, or were at one point. Mr. Puente from the Dallas area has been down here to visit a few times. That's all I got, that I know of anyway.


----------



## Marrow Man

austinww said:


> 35. Austin Williamson - (austinww) - Dallas, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was there January 7-9, 2012, good sir!
> 
> I have met in person:
> 
> Rev. Tim Phillips (Marrow Man) -- when I visited Louisville and Midlane Park ARP, January 2011
> Anna Phillips (Scottish Lass) -- same visit
> Louis DiBiase (louis_jp) -- same visit
> Melissa DiBiase (Houchens) -- same visit
> Rev. Mark Koller (markkoller) -- my pastor
> Rev. Todd Ruddell (also on my church's Session)
> Jym Evans (Iakobos_1071) -- has visited my church a couple times
> Josh H.
> 
> And I've had a lot of edifying email exchanges and a few phone calls with Mindy (Mindaboo).
Click to expand...


You also met another former (i.e., "no longer a member") PBer when you came to Midlane Park in January of 2011. Or at least you were in the same room and the same time.


----------



## J. Dean

Only one. Ugly guy, though; see him every time I walk by a mirror 

Seriously, though, there are quite a few here living in Michigan. Pretty cool to see.


----------



## MarieP

Bethel said:


> None so far. It has never crossed my mind that I might meet some of you. I think I need to get out of the house more often...



That reminds me of something I heard in a sermon recently on the book of Ruth: "I guess I shouldn't be too hard on Naomi, for I shall meet her someday!"


----------



## Mindaboo

I can add he beholds to my list. I met her a couple of years ago. So, counting Brad I am up to three. If I were to count email exchanges and phone calls it would change just a little. I've spoken on the phone with Stepping Heavenward, (Jennifer Bessette), Carol Johnson, and Austin.


----------



## John Bunyan

None.


----------



## Andres

Mindaboo said:


> I can add he beholds to my list. I met her a couple of years ago. So, counting Brad I am up to three. If I were to count email exchanges and phone calls it would change just a little. I've spoken on the phone with Stepping Heavenward, (Jennifer Bessette), Carol Johnson, and Austin.



If we are to count football wagers and the exchanging of giftcards, then I need to add dearest Mindy to my list.


----------



## au5t1n

Marrow Man said:


> You also met another former (i.e., "no longer a member") PBer when you came to Midlane Park in January of 2011. Or at least you were in the same room and the same time.



I think I must not have been aware of it at the time. What is this person's username?

Oh, and I forgot. I also met future PB member Grace Phillips!


----------



## Andres

austinww said:


> Oh, and I forgot. I also met future PB member Grace Phillips!


 *insert jealous smiley*


----------



## Scottish Lass

Andres said:


> austinww said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I forgot. I also met future PB member Grace Phillips!
> 
> 
> 
> *insert jealous smiley*
Click to expand...


You'll have to bring Adrian this way for a visit--is it too early for courting?


----------



## Mindaboo

Andres said:


> If we are to count football wagers and the exchanging of giftcards, then I need to add dearest Mindy to my list.



It has been a lot of fun. I have to say you have put up with quite a few of my antics. You've been a good sport. We're doing this next year, even if my team loses both games again! I don't think we've actually exchanged them. Dallas keeps beating the Skins, so I am on the losing side. But it sure is fun to send "Happy Meals" and gift cards to you.


----------



## ADKing

We enjoyed our get together a lot, Josh! Thanks for making the time to come see us on our way through!


----------



## a mere housewife

I got to meet Margaret today! It was wonderful and such an encouragement. I think everyone should meet such a precious saint.  I especially loved hearing her pray and address the Lord she known and walked with through many difficult trials. There is a very deep comfort to me in experienced saints and the way they speak to God -- and the way they love those of us who are still clumsily learning how to walk and talk.


----------



## OPC'n

wow! i had forgotten about this thread. It was neat to go back through it all and see members who i don't see commenting anymore. I wonder how they are....


----------



## newcreature

1. Michael Turner (my estranged husband)
2. Robert Truelove (former pastor)
3. Brian Dempsey (former associate pastor)
4. Bryan Jones (former fellow church member)
5. Lawrence Underwood and his family while we were on vacation in Alabama. 


I guess that's it for me. Short list.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

Underwood. Wow, looks like I will have to update also. I met Calvinist lady at the International conference.


----------



## Tim

PuritanCovenanter said:


> Underwood. Wow, looks like I will have to update also. I met Calvinist lady at the International conference.



And I met...you!


----------



## Galatians220

a mere housewife said:


> I got to meet Margaret today! It was wonderful and such an encouragement. I think everyone should meet such a precious saint.  I especially loved hearing her pray and address the Lord she known and walked with through many difficult trials. There is a very deep comfort to me in experienced saints and the way they speak to God -- and the way they love those of us who are still clumsily learning how to walk and talk.



And Heidi, it was a sheer, gracious and precious providence of the Lord for me that I got to meet you! To hear _you_ pray, especially for those here, was a special gift from Him! Your faith, your total reliance on our precious Lord Jesus Christ for strength and uplifting, and care, in your own infirmities and trials, was breathtakingly beautiful to see! How I hope - even though there's a bit of a "drive time factor" between us - to see you again soon.


----------



## Peairtach

I've met two or three in Glasgow, although I think they're mostly lurkers.


----------



## Galatians220

Lurkers are good.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

Tim said:


> And I met...you!



As well as Jeff Bartel, Nathan Winkley, Yvonne Grace, and Sharon Dawkins for the first time. What a pleasure it was.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

Oh yeah, and I met David Reese face to face also.


----------



## The Calvinist Cop

I have met: 
Kimberley W (jesusslave), she right beside me
Ms Nancy (christiana)
Holly G (HollyG), my sister and jesusslave is texting her right now

and Rich, if you pass through the Houston area, I would enjoy taking you to lunch.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zero. I almost met Nathan Eshelman and I am sure I will in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well since then June 11th when I posted the above..
> 
> Marrow Man and Scottish Lass at a nice Cafe in Louisville, KY.
> 
> Nathan Eshelman and Adam King at the 2008 RPCNA Synod.
> 
> Theogenes when I went and candidated at his church in December.
> 
> Sure I will meet more in the future.
Click to expand...


Since I posted this I met Ken Pierce, Andrew Barnes, Fred Greco, and maybe others at Twin Lakes.

I know I have met others at Synod (both RP and ARP).


----------



## nicnap

I have met:

Randy
Marrow Man
CDM
Charlie J
Josh Cochran (don't know his handle here)
Calvinist Cowboy
The late Jaybird
JOwen
Someone (maybe two) I am forgetting-- at the GPTS Spring Theology Conference 

I will be meeting Ben Glaser at Synod.

Jessi (hebeholds) -- ditched us by taking a different vacation route with her family. Though, I can't blame her, Chimney Rock is a fun area.


----------



## Zach

I've met:

Joe (jogri17)
Robert (RobertPGH1981)
Raymond (Afterthought)
Alan Strange (Alan D. Strange)

Hopefully I will get to meet more of you!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

I think this is the up to date list. If I missed anyone please tell me. 

Diane (LadyCalvinist)
Bryan Wiley (staythecourse
Richard Barcellos
Ben Duncan
Ruben and Heidi Zartman
Paul Kort
Kevin Easterday
Craig Frence
Nathan Eshelman
Rich L. (his family got to stay with me for a few days as he passed through town)
Adam King
Steve Bradley
Nick Napier
Dennis McFadden
Tim and Anna Phillips (Grace the honorary PB covenant child)
Sharon (Texan Rose)
Julie (Prudence)
Barry York
Louis and Melissa DiBiase
Marie P
Tim Lindsay
Jeff Bartel
Nathan Winkley
Yvonne Grace
David Reese
Jason Goodwin
Sean McDonald
Mark Van Der Molen 
Alan Strange
Danny Hyde (no longer a contributor)
Kyle Borg
Michael Cope
Mark Koller
Dr. Alan Strange
Bret McAtee
Craig Scott

Memorable people I have met or spoken to due to the PB.
Dr. Cornel P. Venema
Dr. Joseph Pipa
Dr. Nelson Kloosterman (by phone and communicate with him periodically)
Dr. Frank Smith
Dr. Cornel P. Venema


----------



## Mindaboo

I guess I can update my list too. I had the privilege of meeting Austin Williamson in March. I've met up with Jessi, (he beholds) twice now. 

I've spoken on the phone with Heidi once, Bobbi Clark a couple of times, and I pick on Andrew Silva over Facebook.


----------



## Brother John

Four


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

I forgot that Dr. Duguid was a member of the PB. He gave the "charge" at my ordination.


----------



## Andres

> 41 in total. Mr. Andrew Silva last night.



It was indeed a pleasure. And for those who haven't had the privilege of meeting Mr. H, he isn't nearly as pale as his current profile pic would indicate.


----------



## Andres

My updated list:

Steve (Mephibosheth) - went to school w/him in Florida, pre PB days
Miller (Miller) - initially met him the day he came under care of our Presbytery a few years ago. Visited with him several times at Faith OPC in Dallas. 
Scott (Theoretical) - Faith OPC
Boliver (Chaplinintraining) - met in Houston
Leah (William The Baptist) - also in Houston
Todd (Tbordow) - at Presbytery a few times
Lee (LeeD) - visited Providence Chapel in Denton a few times 
Rom (Kodos) - visited the Dallas RPCNA plant last Lord's Day
Mark (MarkKoller) - also at the Dallas RPCNA 
Josh (Joshua) - was honored to enjoy a cold beer and some tasty food with him last night 

Friends w/many, many others via email, text, Facebook, etc


----------



## au5t1n

Andres said:


> 41 in total. Mr. Andrew Silva last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was indeed a pleasure. And for those who haven't had the privilege of meeting Mr. H, he isn't nearly as pale as his current profile pic would indicate.
Click to expand...


Those of us who have met Josh generally endeavor to forget what he looks like, given his bathing habits.

I can add Brad and Mindy to my list as of March.


----------



## au5t1n

Updated:

Rev. Tim Phillips (Marrow Man)
Anna Phillips (Scottish Lass)
Louis DiBiase (louis_jp)
Melissa DiBiase (Houchens)
Rev. Mark Koller (markkoller)
Rev. Todd Ruddell
Jym Evans (Iakobos_1071)
Josh H
Brad
Mindy (Mindaboo)


----------



## KMK

I've lunched with Dennis McFadden.
I've sang worship songs at the beach with Don Lowe (ex-PB)
I've worshipped with Rev Danny Hyde.
I've vented with Bawb on the phone.


----------



## Mushroom

As few as possible... you guys scare me. *I* scare me. 

Introverted to the core.


----------



## toddpedlar

Happened to be in Blacksburg, VA, this week, and met up with the two James's (Helbert and Farley) who live in the vicinity, for BBQ and a couple of excellent ales... unfortunately none of us had a camera, but, rest assured, we were in the same place at the same time... Ups my PB face-to-face total to ten or so  It was brief, but we had an excellent couple hours of fellowship over smoked pork and fine fermented hops and barley


----------



## Southern Presbyterian

toddpedlar said:


> Happened to be in Blacksburg, VA, this week, and met up with the two James's (Helbert and Farley) who live in the vicinity, for BBQ and a couple of excellent ales... unfortunately none of us had a camera, but, rest assured, we were in the same place at the same time... Ups my PB face-to-face total to ten or so  It was brief, but we had an excellent couple hours of fellowship over smoked pork and fine fermented hops and barley



Indeed! Good food and ale. Excellent fellowship. What a blessing our God gives us through the fellowship of the Saints.

But it was quite a burden being the only guy there with hair.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

toddpedlar said:


> Happened to be in Blacksburg, VA, this week, and met up with the two James's (Helbert and Farley) who live in the vicinity, for BBQ and a couple of excellent ales... unfortunately none of us had a camera, but, rest assured, we were in the same place at the same time... Ups my PB face-to-face total to ten or so  It was brief, but we had an excellent couple hours of fellowship over smoked pork and fine fermented hops and barley


But how many Vikings have you added to your clan? LOL.

I did get to meet Mark Koller last week at Synod and I got to spend time with Danny Hyde a few Months ago as he taught a class on Worship up at Mid-America Seminary.


----------



## Miss Marple

I got to meet Professor Alan Strange at OPC's General Assembly last month! That was so neat.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

Guess I will update my list...


Diane (LadyCalvinist)
Bryan Wiley (staythecourse)
Craig French
Richard Barcellos
Ben Duncan
Ruben and Heidi Zartman
Paul Kort
Kevin Easterday
CraigFrench 
Nathan Eshelman
Rich L. (his family got to stay with me for a few days as he passed through town)
Adam King
Steve Bradley
Nick Napier
Dennis McFadden
Tim and Anna Phillips (Grace the honorary PB covenant child)
Sharon (Texan Rose)
Julie (Prudence)
Barry York
Louis and Melissa DiBiase
Marie P
Tim Lindsay
Jeff Bartel
Nathan Winkley
Yvonne Grace
David Reese
Jason Goodwin
Sean McDonald
Mark Van Der Molen 
Alan Strange
Danny Hyde 
Kyle Borg
Michael Cope
Mark Koller
Dr. Alan Strange
Bret McAtee
Craig Scott
Jared Olivetti
Alan Geilzck
Adam Kuehner
Pergamum
Dale Crosby
Tom Blackburn




Memorable people I have met or communicated with to due to the PB.
Dr. Cornel P. Venema
Dr. Joseph Pipa
Dr. Nelson Kloosterman (by phone and communicate with him periodically)
Dr. Frank Smith
Rev. Rick Phillips
Pastor Mark Jones
Dr. Joel Beeke
Pastor Patrick Ramsey
Darrell Todd Maurina


----------

